# Va or nearby states.....looking for a Breeder



## GirlieGirl (Apr 18, 2005)

I am new to this forum and I have decided to start trying to find a breeder for me to get my liitle one from. I am willing to drive to sttaes nearby ,I live Virginia and I'm very prepared to welcome this little one into our home.
Any help would be appreciated ,I am familiar with petfinders and a few other sites with a list of puppies..I just preferr to actually go to the breeder and meet and hopefully it would be a local breeder .

sorry for rambling..Thanks for any help


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

There is a whole list on here AMA you can look up Virginia and see what they have, I know there are a lot of good ones in south florida but thats a bit far for you.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Susan Bates of Mystique Maltese is in VA. 

Susie Pham of Chalet Maltese is in West VA. 

There are also some breeders in PA. 

http://www.woodhavenlabs.com/breeding.html#buying

Check out this link to help identify what a responsible breeder is. 

The breeder should be exhibiting their breeding stock in conformation. 

The puppies should be held until 12 weeks of age. 

It is a good idea to request bile acids be done on your pup before you pick it up to screen for liver shunt. Bile acids are not totally accurate, but a good starting point. This is not yet routinely done in Maltese, but some reputable breeders are beginning to see the need for health testing (Rhapsody Maltese - Tonia Holibaugh has started testing).


----------

